# Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die sind undenkbar / die undenkbar sind. (Wortstellung)



## tosamja

Ich habe einen Muttersprachler im Radio den folgenden Satz sagen hören:

_*"Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die sind undenkbar."*_

Ich habe gelernt, dass man normalerweise 

*"..., die undenkbar sind" *

sagen muss. Ist es so?

In vielen Fällen wäre es viel einfacher für mich, wenn ich die erste Variante verwenden dürfte, da die in meiner Muttersprache auch standard ist. 

Ich frage mich, ob die zweite Variante auch erlaubt ist. Oder vielleicht nur in einigen bestimmten Situationen?


----------



## elroy

Das ist hier kein Relativsatz. Das sind zwei Hauptsätze, die aber, wie Du es hier gemacht hast, im Schriftlichen durch ein Komma getrennt werden könnten, weil der zweite Satz einen "Relativsatz-Beigeschmack" hat, wenn man so will. Manchmal trennt man zwei Hauptsätze durch ein Komma, weil die Beziehung dazwischen enger ist, als es vielleicht den Eindruck gäbe, wenn man einen Punkt verwenden würde.


----------



## Kajjo

Zunächst vorab: Nein, du hast leider nicht die Wahl, sondern musst dich an die übliche Wortstellung halten. Gerade als Deutschlerner solltest du nicht versuchen, Ausnahmen zu verallgemeinern, sondern die Regeln zu beherrschen.

_Sachen gibt's, die gibt's gar nicht.
Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne.
Er hat sich aus einem Grund getrennt, den hat er mir erst viel später verraten._

Siehe hier Seite 7: http://www1.ids-mannheim.de/fileadmin/gra/texte/blu_relativsatz.pdf

Es handelt sich hier also tatsächlich um einen Relativsatz in unüblicher, betonter Reihenfolge. Solche Sätze sind nur unter bestimmten Konstellationen  möglich und fast immer stark betont.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Es handelt sich hier also tatsächlich um einen Relativsatz in unüblicher, betonter Reihenfolge.


 Ich glaube, man kann das so oder so sehen. Eine Analyse als Hauptsatz ist nicht auszuschließen, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

Es gibt sicherlich Hauptsätze, die mit Komma aneinandergereiht werden, aber in diesem Falle ist das Relativpronomen "die" doch schon sehr eindeutig.

Der typische Test wäre ja, ob die Trennung mit Punkt zwei eigenständige Sätze ergibt. Dies ist nicht der Fall, denn der zweite Satz mit "die" klingt trotz der Wortstellung nicht nach einem richtigem Hauptsatz. Ich gebe aber zu, ich habe über deine Erklärung nachgedacht und sie durchaus in betracht gezogen, dann aber gesucht und die mir deutlich mehr zusagende Erklärung gefunden. Dieser Fall ist knifflig und ich bin gespannt, was andere dazu noch beitragen werden.

Aber das "die" und die Kongruenz sind eigentlich eindeutig. Die drei weiteren Beispiele, die ich gegeben habe, passen genau ins Konzept.


----------



## elroy

Artikel können im Deutschen als Pronomen eingesetzt werden: "Hast du meinen Bruder gesehen? Den finde ich nirgendwo". An solche Konstruktionen hatte ich gedacht. "Die sind undenkbar" könnte also schon als Hauptsatz vorkommen, oder? 

Ich bin auch gespannt auf weitere Beiträge.


----------



## tosamja

Kajjo said:


> Zunächst vorab: Nein, du hast leider nicht die Wahl, sondern musst dich an die übliche Wortstellung halten. Gerade als Deutschlerner solltest du nicht versuchen, Ausnahmen zu verallgemeinern, sondern die Regeln zu beherrschen.



Ich verstehe nicht, was das in meinem konkreten Fall heisst. Soll ich als Deutschlerner sagen 

A: _*"Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die sind undenkbar."
*_
oder

B: *"Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die undenkbar sind." *?

Danke!


----------



## tosamja

Und ich kann sagen, im Kontext im Radio klang mir der Satz genau wie "They are sometimes doing things that are unthinkable", d.h. wirklich wie ein Relativsatz. Genau deshalb war ich verwirrt.


----------



## ger4

tosamja said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was das in meinem konkreten Fall heisst. Soll ich als Deutschlerner sagen
> 
> A: _*"Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die sind undenkbar."
> *_
> oder
> 
> B: *"Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die undenkbar sind." *?
> ￼￼￼
> Danke!


B ist auf jeden Fall korrekt.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt sicherlich Hauptsätze, die mit Komma aneinandergereiht werden, aber in diesem Falle ist das Relativpronomen "die" doch schon sehr eindeutig.



Man kann "die" hier auch als rückweisendes Demonstrativpronomen auffassen.


----------



## bearded

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine sehr alte Diskussion.  Ich neige - als Nicht-Muttersprachler - zur Deutung ''Relativsatz mit Wortstellungs-Ausnahme''. Ich kann mich jedoch daran erinnern, dass vor ein paar Jahren  jemand sogar eine für mich paradoxe Interpretation vorbrachte für den Satz ''Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne'', und zwar mit folgender Analyse:
Es war einmal ein Mann: Hauptsatz
der hatte: Relativsatz (regelmäßig Verb am Ende!)
drei Söhne: Ausklammerung(exbraciation).
Mein Einwand war, dass ''der hatte'' kein eigentlicher Satz ist - denn er hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Siehe hier Seite 7: http://www1.ids-mannheim.de/fileadmin/gra/texte/blu_relativsatz.pdf
> 
> Es handelt sich hier also tatsächlich um einen Relativsatz in unüblicher, betonter Reihenfolge. Solche Sätze sind nur unter bestimmten Konstellationen  möglich und fast immer stark betont.




Der von dir zitierte Artikel besagt das Gegenteil:


> Referentielle Verknüpfungen mit Demonstrativa und mit Relativpronomina sind sich teilweise sehr ähnlich (vgl. Ravetto 2006 und in diesem Band):
> 
> (13) Das findige Haupt der Truppe war ein hagerer verbissener Hüne mit gequetschtem Hut, der Kriminalrat Joseph Thaddäus Vogt von Sumerau. *Der* hatte Jacobi geschadet und schikaniert, wo und wie er immer nur konnte. (Ralf Georg Bogner: Totenacker-Spaziergänge)
> (14) Das Haupt der Truppe war der Kriminalrat von Sumerau, *der* Jacobi schikaniert hatte, wo immer er nur konnte.
> 
> (15) Es war ein Mann, *der* hatte drei Söhne, *davon* hieß der jüngste der Dummling. (Brüder Grimm)
> (16) Es war ein Mann, *der* drei Söhne hatte, *von denen* der jüngste der Dummling hieß.
> 
> In den Beispielen werden die gleichen Antezedentien einmal durch Demonstrativa mit V2-Sätzen, das andere Mal durch Relativpronomina mit Verb-Letzt-Sätzen verknüpft.



Der Autor spricht hier explizit von "Demonstrativa mit V2-Sätzen", d.h. Demonstrativpronomen in Sätzen mit Verb an 2. Position.


----------



## tosamja

Ich habe noch ein Beispiel (aus einem Buch):

*Oben bei Beartooth Gap gibt es Gestein, das ist fast drei Milliarden Jahre alt - drei Viertel des Alters der Erde. 
*
Wenn das wirklich ein Relativsatz mit einer "Wortstellungs-Ausnahme" ist, wäre es sehr nützlich eine Regel/Erklärung zu haben, wann genau die Ausnahme erlaubt ist. Die Beispiele sind zahlreich. Hat man vielleicht immer zwei Möglichkeiten für die Wortstellung? 

Es gibt X, der Y ist // Es gibt X, der ist Y


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Der von dir zitierte Artikel besagt das Gegenteil. Der Autor spricht hier explizit von "Demonstrativa mit V2-Sätzen", d.h. Demonstrativpronomen in Sätzen mit Verb an 2. Position.


Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht. Dass es V2-Sätze sind, ist ja leicht abzählbar. Aber es sind doch keine Hauptsätze, die frei stehen könnten. Es sind eben Spezialfälle mit V2-Reihenfolge, die aber durchaus nur funktionieren mit Bezugswort.


----------



## bearded

<tosamia> Regel?
Indem ich Kajjo zustimme (Relativsätze mit ausnahmsweise V2-Reihenfolge) , ist es meine Meinung, dass es sich bei der Wahl zwischen der gewöhnlichen und der selteneren Reihenfolge nur um eine Frage des Stils handelt. Ich denke, es gibt keine feste Regel.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht. Dass es V2-Sätze sind, ist ja leicht abzählbar. Aber es sind doch keine Hauptsätze, die frei stehen könnten. Es sind eben Spezialfälle mit V2-Reihenfolge, die aber durchaus nur funktionieren mit Bezugswort.



Nehmen wir als Beispiel: _Es war ein Mann, *der* hatte drei Söhne._

Es ging mir darum, dass du "der hatte drei Söhne" als (ungewöhnlichen) Relativsatz bezeichnet hast und "der" als Relativpronomen. Der Artikelautor bezeichnet "der" hier aber als Demonstrativpronomen und setzt den Satz ausdrücklich in Kontrast zu Relativsätzen mit Verb-Letzt-Stellung.

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich dabei um einen normalen Hauptsatz, der innerhalb des Kontextes natürlich auch allein stehen könnte:

_Es war ein Mann. *Der* hatte drei Söhne._

Subjekt, Verb, Objekt und das Subjekt ist eben ein Demonstrativpronomen.  Ist vielleicht stilistisch nicht toll, aber syntaktisch nicht falsch.


----------



## tosamja

Was machen wir denn mit "_Sachen gibt's, die gibt's gar nicht." _? 

Die Interpretation als zwei Hauptsätze scheint mir ziemlich unnatürlich zu sein: _"Sachen gibt es. Die gibt es gar nicht." _


----------



## Demiurg

tosamja said:


> Die Interpretation als zwei Hauptsätze scheint mir ziemlich unnatürlich zu sein: _"Sachen gibt es. Die gibt es gar nicht." _



Mir nicht.


----------



## Dan2

Ich bin auf Folgendes gestoßen:
"Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen gewisse Nachtfalter, bei denen sind die Weibchen viel seltener als die Männchen."
(Ich hätte erwartet: "... bei denen die Weibchen viel seltener sind als die Männchen.")
Auf die Gefahr hin, von Demi noch ein "Mir nicht" zu kriegen... Als Hauptsatz scheint mir (in diesem Kontext) der erste Teil ziemlich seltsam.

(Weiß jemand, ohne im Internet zu suchen, wer der Autor dieses Satzes ist? )


----------



## Frieder

Nein, ohne Internet nicht .

In diesem, wie auch in den anderen Beispielsätzen sehe ich eindeutig zwei Hauptsätze(,;:.) die sind durch ein Komma getrennt .


----------



## Dan2

Ich sehe eindeutig zwei Hauptsätze, die durch ein Komma getrennt sind. 
Ich sehe eindeutig zwei Hauptsätze.  Die sind durch ein Komma getrennt 

Es war einmal ein Mann, der drei Söhne hatte. 
Es war einmal ein Mann.  Der hatte drei Söhne. 

Aber...
Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen *gewisse *Nachtfalter, *bei denen* die Weibchen viel seltener sind als die Männchen. 
Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen *gewisse *Nachtfalter. (Grammatikalisch in Ordnung, ja, aber warum würde man das als Hauptsatz sagen?)


----------



## manfy

Dan2 said:


> Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen *gewisse *Nachtfalter. (Grammatikalisch in Ordnung, ja, aber warum würde man das als Hauptsatz sagen?)


 
Es behauptet ja niemand, dass die direkte Umformung zu alleinstehenden Hauptsätzen genauso idiomatisch sein muss, wie die zusammengefasste Version. Sie bleiben deswegen aber trotzdem grammatisch vollständige Hauptsätze.

Erweiterte Version mit zusätzlichem Kontext:
_blah, blah Schmetterlinge, blah blah und daneben Nachtfalter. Es gibt zum Beispiel *auch* bei den Schmetterlingen *gewisse *Nachtfalter*. Bei denen* sind *sogar* die Weibchen noch viel seltener als die Männchen._

Alleinig das Einfügen von 'auch' und 'sogar' machen beide Hauptsätze wieder einwandfrei idiomatisch und der Redefluss, bzw. der Gedankengang des Zuhörers wird damit absichtlich in andere Bahnen gelenkt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es irrelevant, ob man die OP als 2 Hauptsätze oder als Haupt- + Relativsatz mit ungewöhnlicher Wortstellung analysiert, das Resultat bleibt dasselbe. (Ersteres ist für mich einfacher und damit naheliegender).

Ich glaube auch, dass diese Form als 2 Hauptsätze grammatikalisch praktisch immer erlaubt ist - stilistisch jedoch nicht!! Wenn man mehrere Sätze hintereinander in dieser Form präsentiert, klingt es sonderbar.

Bei normaler Relativsatzformulierung bleibt der gesamte Hauptsatz im Gehirn, solange, bis der Relativsatz abgeschlossen ist, und zwar weil beide Satzteile gedanklich in Zusammenhang gebracht werden müssen.
Bei der Variante mit 2 Hauptsätzen aber tritt der erste Hauptsatz sofort in den Hintergrund, sobald mein Gehirn das finite Verb in Hauptsatzposition vernimmt und mein Sprachzentrum analysiert diesen zweiten Hauptsatz eigenständig.

In andere Worte gekleidet, die Version mit 2 Hauptsätzen hebt die Wichtigkeit des zweiten Satzes hervor und trennt ihn stärker vom ersten Satz, als dies bei der Relativsatzkonstruktion passiert.

---------------------
PS: Ein Wort der Warnung: Wenn dieser Hervorhebungseffekt durch 2 Hauptsätze übermäßig und an falschen Stellen angewandt wird, erzeugt man womöglich den Eindruck von "Kindersprache"!! (da sich speziell Vorschulkinder, die bei der korrekten Anwendung von Relativsätzen unsicher sind, primär in der Form von aneinandergereihten Hauptsätzen ausdrücken).

Somit gilt, wie bei den meisten sprachlichen Stilmitteln, die zur Hervorhebung von der Standardform abweichen: weniger ist oft mehr!


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Es ging mir darum, dass du "der hatte drei Söhne" als (ungewöhnlichen) Relativsatz bezeichnet hast und "der" als Relativpronomen. Der Artikelautor bezeichnet "der" hier aber als Demonstrativpronomen und setzt den Satz ausdrücklich in Kontrast zu Relativsätzen mit Verb-Letzt-Stellung.


Richtig, und ich bleibe auch dabei -- wobei ich durchaus einräume, das ich mir vorher nie Gedanken darüber gemacht habe und mich auch nicht wirklich mit diesem Sonderfall auskenne.

Für mich stellt diese Form von V2-Relativsätzen eine möglicherweise altmodische, in jedem Fall stilistisch betonende, Aufmerksamkeit erregende Sonderform von Relativsätzen dar.

_Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne.
Es war einmal ein Mann, der drei Söhne hatte._

Wenn ich beide Sätze flüssig und idiomatisch spreche, dann unterscheiden sie sich bis direkt nach dem "der" überhaupt nicht voneinander:

_Es war einmal ein Mann, der ---_

Der Satz könnte ebenso gut als normaler Relativsatz oder als V2-Satz fortgesetzt werden, ohne auch nur den geringsten Hinweis durch Aussprache oder Betonung. Mein Hirn nimmt das "der" schon als Relativpronomen wahr und hat mit der Wertung vollkommen abgeschlossen, bevor es überhaupt weitergeht. Und wenn es weitergeht, bin ich beim V2-Satz nicht etwa verstört und muss mich innerlich korrigieren, sondern erkenne einfach die V2-Sonderform als märchenhafte oder betonende Variante und lese oder höre ganz normal weiter. Das spricht für mich ganz eindeutig dafür, dass es hier ein Relativsatz ist -- es passt einfach alles zu stimmig.

Wenn ich ein Demonstrativpronomen sprechen wollte oder einen zweiten Hauptsatz, dann müsste ich eine deutliche Sprechpause einlegen und das "der" anders betonen. Schlagartig klingen die beiden aneinandergereihten Sätze nicht mehr idiomatisch. Sie sind grammatisch korrekt, sie sind möglich, aber es würde sie so niemand im Alltag sagen:

_Es war einmal ein Mann; der hatte drei Söhne. _
_Es war einmal ein Mann. Der hatte drei Söhne.
_
Beides spricht und betont man eindeutig ganz anders und das liegt nicht nur am Satzzeichen:

_Es war einmal ein Mann, er hatte drei Söhne._

Auch hier spricht man mit viel deutlicherer Pause und erkennt dann auch den zweiten Hauptsatz problemlos.

Man kann "_Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne." _gewiss formal als zwei Hauptsätze analysieren. Daran ist zunächst auch für mich formal nichts wirklich falsch. Die Grammatik geht auf. Aber intuitiv sagt mir mein Sprachgefühl, dass es sich eben nicht um zwei Hauptsätze handelt. Man spricht sie anders, man nimmt sie anders wahr. Bis auf die V2-Stellung spricht alles für einen Relativsatz und so empfinde ich den Satz einfach als Muttersprachler.



manfy said:


> Ich glaube auch, dass diese Form als 2 Hauptsätze grammatikalisch praktisch immer erlaubt ist - stilistisch jedoch nicht!! Wenn man mehrere Sätze hintereinander in dieser Form präsentiert, klingt es sonderbar.


Volle Zustimmung. Es bleibt ein Sonderfall mit ganz besonderer Betonung.


----------



## bearded

> Kajjo #23 
Besser hätte man das kaum erklären können.


----------



## Dan2

Dan2 said:


> Ich bin auf Folgendes gestoßen:
> "Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen gewisse Nachtfalter, bei denen sind die Weibchen viel seltener als die Männchen."





manfy said:


> Erweiterte Version mit zusätzlichem Kontext:
> _blah, blah Schmetterlinge, blah blah und daneben Nachtfalter. Es gibt zum Beispiel *auch* bei den Schmetterlingen *gewisse *Nachtfalter*. Bei denen* sind *sogar* die Weibchen noch viel seltener als die Männchen._
> 
> Alleinig das Einfügen von 'auch' und 'sogar' machen beide Hauptsätze wieder einwandfrei idiomatisch und der Redefluss, bzw. der Gedankengang des Zuhörers wird damit absichtlich in andere Bahnen gelenkt.


Mir ist nicht klar, warum Du diese "erweiterte Version mit zusätzlichem Kontext" eingeführt hast.  Der eigentliche Satz (übrigens, aus Hesses Demian) ist genauso wie ich ihn angeführt habe, und der vorangehende Kontext ist "(Das kannst du ja selbst tun.)  Natürlich braucht es Übung.  Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen gewisse Nachtfalter, bei denen sind..."  _Das _sind ja die Formulierung und der Kontext, die wir in Betracht ziehen sollten.



manfy said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es irrelevant, ob man die OP als 2 Hauptsätze oder als Haupt- + Relativsatz mit ungewöhnlicher Wortstellung analysiert, das Resultat bleibt dasselbe.


Ist es nicht möglich, dass zwei unterschiedliche grammatikalische Fügungen im Deutschen regelmäßig auftreten?  Zum Beispiel:
1. "Ah diese alte Katze, die schläft doch den ganzen Tag!"
(Wahrscheinlicher als zwei durch Komma getrennte Hauptsätze zu analysieren.)
2. "Es gibt zum Beispiel bei den Schmetterlingen gewisse Nachtfalter, bei denen sind die Weibchen viel seltener als die Männchen."
(Besser als Haupt- + Relativsatz mit ungewöhnlicher Wortstellung analysiert.)
Letztlich aber weiß nur der Verfasser, welche der beiden Analysen gemeint ist.

Aber wenn man sagt, die Analyse sei irrelevant, wird unser Verständnis der Möglichkeiten der deutschen Grammatik vermindert, finde ich.


----------



## manfy

Dan2 said:


> Mir ist nicht klar, warum Du diese "erweiterte Version mit zusätzlichem Kontext" eingeführt hast.


 
Meine Absicht war es aufzuzeigen, dass eine Umformung ohne reale Bedeutungsänderung möglich ist, dass diese Umformung aber oft eine stilistische Anpassung benötigt (= Füllwörter, etc.). Mein Beispiel war aber nicht sehr überzeugend.



Dan2 said:


> Aber wenn man sagt, die Analyse sei irrelevant, wird unser Verständnis der Möglichkeiten der deutschen Grammatik vermindert, finde ich.


Ja, das war wohl zu stark verallgemeinert und kam unerwünschterweise etwas negative rüber.
Innerhalb des Gesamtsystems der Grammatik hat die Unterscheidung von Hauptsatz und Relativsatz schon ihre Berechtigung und Wichtigkeit.
In unserem speziellen Beispiel sind nun aber beide Analysen real anwendbar und korrekt; die tatsächliche Satzaussage verändert sich durch diese unterschiedlichen Blickwinkel nicht.
Dies ist aber eine rein pragmatische (und damit vielleicht auch oberflächliche) Aussage. Um zu sehen, ob dies vertretbar und/oder produktiv ist, müsste man beide Analysen mit allen festen Grundregeln von Haupt- und Relativsätzen vergleichen. (und das würde den Rahmen meines Interesses an diesem speziellen Satzgefüge sprengen...  )


----------



## perpend

Sind wir hier nicht wieder weit, aber weit weg vom OP, von Tosamja?


----------



## tosamja

Hier ist noch ein ähnliches Beispiel, das ich merkwürdig finde:

_*(1) Das Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel  (20 Minuten - Das Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel - Zuerich)*_

Die Optionen 

*(2) Das Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus*
*
(3) Das Spital, das wie ein Hotel aussieht*

wären akzeptabel nach dem, was oben gesagt wurde, nicht wahr?

Woher kommt also Option (1) ???


----------



## Kajjo

_ (1) Das Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel.
 (2) Das Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus.
 (3) Das Spital, das wie ein Hotel aussieht._

EDIT: See #35 for more details.


----------



## bearded

Da ist vielleicht auch eine 4.Option:
_Das Spital, das sieht aus wie ein Hotel, ....
(sie enthält: _sowohl 'demonstrativen Gebrauch' des Relativpronomens bzw. V2-Ausnahme-Wortstellung, wie auch Ausklammerung).


----------



## Dan2

Kajjo said:


> _ (1) Das (ist ein) Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel.
> (1) ist ein Relativsatz in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung, passend zu diesem Thread.
> 
> (2) Das (ist ein) Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus._


This judgment is very interesting, and maybe very significant.  The sentences we discussed earlier in this and other threads, for ex.,
_Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne,_
could be analyzed *either *as a main clause followed by a relative clause "in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung" *or *as "zwei durch Komma getrennte Hauptsätze".  Now with a separable verb (aussehen), we see something very interesting: "in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung" has the surprising feature that a separable verb fails to separate.


----------



## Hutschi

tosamja said:


> Ich habe einen Muttersprachler im Radio den folgenden Satz sagen hören:
> 
> _*"Sie machen manchmal Dinge, die sind undenkbar."*_
> 
> Ich habe gelernt, dass man normalerweise
> 
> *"..., die undenkbar sind." *
> 
> sagen muss. Ist es so?
> 
> In vielen Fällen wäre es viel einfacher für mich, wenn ich die erste Variante verwenden dürfte, da die in meiner Muttersprache auch Standard ist.
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob die zweite Variante auch erlaubt ist. Oder vielleicht nur in einigen bestimmten Situationen?



Ich komme auf die Frage zurück und fasse zusammen:
Beide Formen sind in diesem Fall korrekt.

Der erste Satz wirkt eindringlicher, und er betont "undenkbar".
Stilistisch würde ich ihn vorziehen.
Der zweite Satz enthält die "normale" Wortstellung.

In vielen Sätzen sind beide Varianten möglich. Wenn Du nichts besonders betonen willst, ist die zweite Form meist besser.

In festen Wendungen/Sprichwörten ist nur eine der Formen üblich, Beispiel: Dinge gibt's, die gibt's gar nicht.

Zu den grammatischen Formen schreibe ich nichts.


----------



## bearded

Dan2 said:


> "in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung" has the surprising feature that a separable verb fails to separate.


If my option in #30 was not wrong, then the separable verb could separate in the 'ungewöhnliche Stellung' too.


----------



## tosamja

Dan2 said:


> Now with a separable verb (aussehen), we see something very interesting: "in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung" has the surprising feature that a separable verb fails to separate.



Indeed, I also thought it seems like Kajjo's judgment points in that direction.

Could anyone of the native German speakers confirm explicitly that the following sentence is incorrect:

_Das ist ein Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus. 

(_similar in structure to_: Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne.)
_
(I'm asking this since Kajjo's judgment referred to the broken sentence from the title, i.e. without "ist ein".)

If so, it's really surprising that "aussieht" is not able to separate, although according to the previous discussion the second sentence would be treated as a Hauptsatz.


----------



## Kajjo

I thought about it a little bit more and want to draw your attention to one important feature: All three versions of #28 are not a well-formed German sentence and are not comparable with the main topic of this thread, in which all sentences consisted of two clauses, i.e. either two main clauses or one main clause and one subordinate clause. I believe this is the core issue with #28: All are wrong and not idiomatic at all. I will edit my answer in #29 accordingly.

Written with full stops at the end, all three versions are not well-formed, grammatical sentences, but just questionable fragments. This led me astray, sorry.

_ (1) Das Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel.
 (2) Das Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus.
 (3) Das Spital, das wie ein Hotel aussieht._

Let us build well-formed, grammatical sentences:

_ (1a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel.   <relative clause>
 (2a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus.  <rel V2 with separated verb>
 (3a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das wie ein Hotel aussieht.   <standard relative clause>
 (4a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das sieht aus wie ein Hotel.  <rel V2 with separated verb> [@BM]  
_
If you speak a clear sentence separation, the sentence 2a is still formally correct, but sounds highly non-idiomatic, since using "das" in a demonstrative fashion is strange in such a simple statement. No native speaker would ever say these two sentences after each other as two main clauses:
_
 Es gibt dort ein Spital; das sieht wie ein Hotel aus. 
_


Dan2 said:


> "in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung" has the surprising feature that a separable verb fails to separate


Separable verbs do generally not separate in most subordinate and relative clauses. This is not a special feature of "relative V2 clauses".

I marked (2a) and (4a) as <rel V2 with separated verb>. Strangely enough, both (1a) and (2a), (4a) work.



bearded man said:


> If my option in #30 was not wrong, then the separable verb could separate in the 'ungewöhnliche Stellung' too.


Yes, strangely enough, it seems they can do so.



tosamja said:


> (I'm asking this since Kajjo's judgment referred to the broken sentence from the title, i.e. without "ist ein".


Indeed. That led me astray.


----------



## Dan2

Kajjo said:


> Dan2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "in ungewöhnlicher V2-Stellung" has the surprising feature that a separable verb fails to separate.
> 
> 
> 
> Separable verbs do generally not separate in most subordinate and relative clauses.
Click to expand...

Yes, but only because of the normal requirement that the conjugated verb be in absolute final position in such clauses! (Hence, "...das wie ein Hotel aussieht".)

When people refer to the "V2 rule" they clearly have in mind for "V" just the *conjugated *part in the case of a separable verb:
_1. Es *sieht *wie ein Hotel *aus*.
2. Es *aussieht *wie ein Hotel._

So I do think it's worth pointing out that when someone asks about the word order in
_Es gibt dort ein Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel._
and a NS describes it as just one of those unusual relative clauses (like "der hatte drei Söhne") that has V2 instead of V-final word order, we students of German grammar are justified in pointing to my 1./2. above and expressing surprise that this is called V2 order.


----------



## Kajjo

I see your point, Dan2. I am surprised, too, that both versions work.


----------



## Dan2

I got a PM from elroy suggesting the proper way of viewing the sentences we've been considering starting with post #28.  Here's how I would explain things after "seeing the light" thanks to elroy:

Word-order rule #1: conjugated verb is in second position ("V2 order") in main clauses
Word-order rule #2: conjugated verb is in final position in subordinate clauses
Rule #2 exception A: comparative "als"- and "wie-" phrases are often or usually "ausgeklammert":
_Ich weiss, dass er großer ist als sein Vater
Ich weiss, dass er genauso groß ist wie sein Vater_​Rule #2 exception B: sometimes V2 order is used in relative clauses for stylistic reasons:
_Es war einmal ein Mann, der hatte drei Söhne._​
If we now start with a sentence that obeys rules 1 and 2:
_Das ist ein Krankenhaus, das wie ein Hotel aussieht_​and apply only "exception A" we get
_Das ist ein Krankenhaus, das aussieht wie ein Hotel_​If we apply only "exception B" we get
_Das ist ein Krankenhaus, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus_​If we apply both A and B we get
_Das ist ein Krankenhaus, das sieht aus wie ein Hotel_​In this way we can generate all the sentences introduced by Kajjo, bearded man, and the Zurich newspaper.


----------



## Kajjo

Yes, Dan2 and Elroy, I agree with this analysis. As already summarised in #35, all four versions are possible, two of them being V2-relative clauses, the other two being standard relative clauses; one of each with "wie ein Hotel" exbraciated.

_ (3a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das wie ein Hotel aussieht. <standard relative clause>
 (1a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das aussieht wie ein Hotel. <relative clause, exbraciated>

 (2a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das sieht wie ein Hotel aus. <rel V2, separated verb>
 (4a) Es gibt dort ein Spital, das sieht aus wie ein Hotel. <rel V2, separated verb, exbrac.>_

Here (3a) and (1a) are the standard, non marked relative clauses wit V/end.

Here (2a) and (4a) are the marked relative clauses with V2 position.


----------

